# Zwei Monitore an einem PC



## kubilay (27. März 2003)

Hallo, 

ich möchte zwei Monitore an meinem Pc anschliessen, damit ich mit dem einen e-books lesen kann, und gleichzeitig mit dem anderen das gelesene schnell umsetzen kann ( z.B. bei grafik und office tools ).
Welche Grafikkarte ist empfehlenswert ? Sollte für Grafikanwendungen geeignet sein.. Auf was sollte man beim Kauf achten ?


----------



## Jamonit (27. März 2003)

Das kommt ganz darauf an, welche Anschlüsse deine Monitore haben (z.B. DVI) und wieviel Geld du ausgeben möchtest.

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt und du hauptsächlich mit Grafik arbeitest, dann würde ich ne Wildcat nehmen


----------



## Jan Seifert (27. März 2003)

Würde ATI oder Matrox empfehlen, habe ATI und meiner Meinung nach
ist das Bild um einiges besser als so einige andere
Marken, z.b. Nvidia.

Tipps:
Bei wennig Geld:
Hercules 3D Prophet 9000 Preis: 125€ 

Bei viel Geld

Matrox Parhelia 256MB DDR bis zu 3 Monitore Preis: 669€


----------



## möp (28. März 2003)

das selbe thema hab ich doch vor kurzem erst eröffnet - 

augen auf bei eierkauf;-) ;-)


----------



## devStorm (22. April 2003)

das ist doch kein problem. ich slebst habe es acuh zuhause. und zwar kaufe dir die ti4200, da hast du zwei monitorausgänge, und kannst somit auch zwei von denen anschließen je nach wunsch. entweder tft oder analgo, ein adapter ist auch bei. desweiteren gibt es noch einen tv out. empfehlenswert ist die karte von msi, aber nur die mit 64 mb ram. kostet ca. 140€. und das gute daran das die karte so leistungsstark ist das man damit sogar noch zocken kann. 

betreibe mit der karte, zwei analoge 19" monitore, funzt alles wunderbar. 

greez

adnrej


----------



## Rodpacker (22. April 2003)

Olla,
kommt drauf an was Du für 'nen Betriebssystem hast, aber spätestens seit Windows 2000 ( ich glaube aber auch schon ab '98) langt es für studis wie mich, neben der AGP- (oder wenn's sein muss Onboard-) Karte einfach noch 'ne PCI-karte reinzuhängen und dann z.B. in der Systemsteuerung zu aktivieren.     


grüüüüz  RoD


----------



## tuxracer (24. Juni 2003)

also wenn Du gerne auch noch zocken willst auf dem Rechner ATI

wenn Du wirklich nur selten am spielen bist MATROX !!

WennDu oft zockst und VESA kompatibilität auch noch sein muss GEFORCE

mein Favorit für DualHead absolut Matrox

Ich persönlich hab ne ATI 7500 128 MB
Ne Matrox G400 MAX
Ne Geforce 2 GTS V7700Tivx

Zum Gamen die ATI 

für Video und alles was Dualhead gut ist Matrox

zum Qbasic mit HiRes programmen die Geforce (weil die ATI da nur mist anzeigt, weil nicht VESA kompatibel


----------

